# First proper project since getting ill



## Droogs (10 Mar 2021)

I have started a new marquetry project this week and plan to do an article for the Articles board when completed. It is a computer desk that will have the IT components integrated within the desk structure and will have a tambour cover for the main section with hidden monitor lift and printer. The desk will be in the shape of a wing with the plinths resembling a Junkers corragated metal skin

The tambour will have the image below on it. The image is by Perrigrine Heathcote and will also have other 1920/30s aircraft and travel images on the various panels.










The first step is to convert all the images to templates for working on without the distraction of all the colour. The overall piece will use 42 different veneers, semi precious stones and metals in the design


----------



## Bm101 (10 Mar 2021)

*clicks Watch Thread button*


----------



## novocaine (10 Mar 2021)

Crack on, no time the present and all that old bean.


----------



## Popey (10 Mar 2021)

It sounds fascinating - thread being followed with interest!


----------



## artie (11 Mar 2021)

Droogs said:


> I have started a new marquetry project this week and plan to do an article for the Articles board when completed. It is a computer desk that will have the IT components integrated within the desk structure


I'll follow this with interest.

My old PC sits on a desk in the corner of the living room.

I've been thinking about hiding it and making it quieter.


----------



## AJS2018 (11 Mar 2021)

Fabulous project, please post regular updates.


----------



## donwatson (12 Mar 2021)

Looks another interesting project. I won't have time to make anything for myself at this rate.


----------



## Woodmatt (29 Mar 2021)

Will be following this one with great interest.


----------



## BHwoodworking (12 Apr 2021)

looks like somthing that is potentialy intersting


----------



## AES (12 Apr 2021)

How's that going please Droogs? The original picture really interests me (as I'm sure you will realise) and I want to see the outcome in wood. "More power to the elbow" mate.


----------



## MARK.B. (12 Apr 2021)

Will be watching this one  always fancied having a go at a Tambour but i fear my skills would perhaps prove somewhat lacking


----------



## TRITON (12 Apr 2021)

Added to watch list grade spot 1.

No pressure now  

Marquetry is amazing, I have done some, though parquetry to be exact, fluted fans and shells type of thing but nothing compared to that level . So a nice long thread showing your techniques for cutting ,shaping, adjusting......saving...,and shading by heat or stain would be really cool.

Just if you can be bothered like ☺


----------



## Droogs (9 May 2021)

Just an update - this is on pause until mid june as i have to build a new kitchen as the old one and the knackered floor are being ripped out in a fornight. Will post a progress report then


----------



## AES (9 May 2021)

Thanks for the update Droogs. Nice to hear that your health is improving mate. Good luck with the kitchen, and look forward to seeing more progress on "the important project" (!) in June.  

Cheers


----------



## Adam W. (9 May 2021)

Me too, it's on Watch With Mother.

A blow by blow account for Stupidos like me would be appreciated.


----------



## donwatson (10 May 2021)

+1 for what Adam W said


----------



## AES (10 May 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Me too, it's on Watch With Mother.
> 
> A blow by blow account for Stupidos like me would be appreciated.



WATCH with Mother?????????? It's called "LISTEN" (with Mother)!!!!!!!!! - I dunno, these youngsters of terday, ain't got a clue


----------



## Droogs (10 May 2021)

But @AES these days the kids of 'terday have these new fancy wireless'that have pictures and they are actually wireless


----------



## AES (10 May 2021)

Droogs said:


> But @AES these days the kids of 'terday have these new fancy wireless'that have pictures and they are actually wireless




Whaaaat? It ain't true is it? Der fink we'll ever get that noo-fangled stuff 'ere???

Cheers mate, hope the kitchen's going OK


----------



## mikej460 (10 May 2021)

Chaps you really do need to keep abreast of broadcasting developments...
Watch with Mother - Wikipedia


----------



## AES (10 May 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Chaps you really do need to keep abreast of broadcasting developments...
> Watch with Mother - Wikipedia



"We didn't have no TV, we wuz too poooor"?

" 'ole int ground Mike? Bluuudy lucksery!"


----------



## clogs (10 May 2021)

I want something like that picture painted on the wall of my new barn/workshop.....
looking out for an artist now......
it's to be around 7-8m L x 5m H.......

Droogs more power to you......it'll give you something to do on those dark rainy nights up there....hahaha....
will folow with great interest......

an old friend in California had a crashed Cessna hanging on his wall....well the front end....painted oil stains etc.....
plus the melted remains of a Harley Sportster engine that his best friend died on as a paper weight on his bench........
need to go back there to see who's still alive......perhaps one day....


----------

